# Washington State Antique Bottle Show 11/13/04



## wa pharmacys (Sep 11, 2004)

Yes,

    Show will be from 9am-3pm at the SW Wash Fairgrounds Chehalis, Wa. Nov 13, 2004. Take I-5 to Exit 79 go left over freeway and follow signs to Fairgrounds. Show includes Bottles, Isulators, Glassware, Crockery, Ephemera, etc. See ya there.

                                        Duncan


----------



## Humabdos (Oct 12, 2004)

See you there if Mt. St Helens doesn't blow it up! lol
 Glen


----------



## washingtonstatedigger (Nov 2, 2004)

I plan on being there.
 We should meet up there.Ive met and went digging with Duncan,but would like to meet the rest of you guys!


----------



## Humabdos (Nov 2, 2004)

I plan on being there. If theirs an early entry I'll come then.
 Glen


----------



## David E (Nov 6, 2004)

Would like to meet you guys, but health condition makes it rough. Belong to WBCA for quite a few years, but don't get to meetings, but enjoy reading the Ghost Town Echo.
 Dave


----------

